# Looks like PP is also hitting the computer game market soon-ish



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, this just popped up on facebook:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHG6BhqZY74&feature=youtu.be

It's only pre-devolpment, but it looks like a fun concept. In any case, it's good that PP is looking into going this route as well. I approve! :victory:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's been in development for awhile, but this is the first I've heard in awhile. Thanks for alerting us!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh badass, i'm definitely getting this. Warmachine is epic, didn't think it had been at E3. Good find, have some +rep.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh my god that trailer was the most badass thing I've seen in a while. The music complemented the action soooo well.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks really good...better than DOW for sure.
Bring it on:victory:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Looks really good...better than DOW for sure.
> Bring it on:victory:


They're two very different types of games so it's not really fair to compare them. Comparing it to Space Marine may be more appropriate.

As to the movie, the game looks good for a first run for the IP. The limited gameplay footage that they showed was good, there were problems with collision detection and there seemed to be some issues with the Warcaster combat (Looked slow among other things).

The game looks to be early in development so none of this would keep me from considering buying the game when it launches. So far it looks pretty solid.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good, especially since the trailer has in-game footage (BSG online was such a let down). I might actually save up for a new computer now, since I've got a reason to with this game.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is PP's Press release about the game from 2 years ago

http://privateerpress.com/company/warmachine-video-game-announced-at-gen-con

And the developer's page as well
http://whitemoondreams.com/warmachine/


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This is old old news.

There was even talk a year or so back of them entering the movie industry. OT I know but worth chucking in.

http://www.deadline.com/2010/05/are...s-plotting-movie-version-of-monsterpocalypse/


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the game looks good graphically, but the shitstep really ruined the mood of it, Steampunk graphics with shitstep music? no thanks.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the game looks good graphically, but the shitstep really ruined the mood of it, Steampunk graphics with shitstep music? no thanks.


I agree, the music combinded with the way the Casters looked and walked made it feel like a trailer for a porn film. Other then that, could be good, but at this stage its hard to tell. From some of those screens, the combat looked really clunky, and I wasnt getting a very Warmachine like vibe from it...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> I agree, the music combinded with the way the Casters looked and walked made it feel like a trailer for a porn film. Other then that, could be good, but at this stage its hard to tell. From some of those screens, the combat looked really clunky, and I wasnt getting a very Warmachine like vibe from it...


well i have to admit Im biased cuz I am into Steampunk, which Warmachine obviously has a very steampunk feel to it.

Steampunk is often enjoyed by a more "gothic" community, rarely the Electronic "mainstream" that dubstep has quickly become. 

Thus, it would be more suited to have the victorian era goth music, or industrial style music being played, the latter probably more fitting to an action game. Where as dubstep does not fit in a "steampunk" world, its just another form of Electronica, worse, its remixed Electronica by mostly wanabee DJs. hell a good "metal" song would fit better then Shitstep.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well i have to admit Im biased cuz I am into Steampunk, which Warmachine obviously has a very steampunk feel to it.
> 
> Steampunk is often enjoyed by a more "gothic" community, rarely the Electronic "mainstream" that dubstep has quickly become.
> 
> Thus, it would be more suited to have the victorian era goth music, or industrial style music being played, the latter probably more fitting to an action game. Where as dubstep does not fit in a "steampunk" world, its just another form of Electronica, worse, its remixed Electronica by mostly wanabee DJs. hell a good "metal" song would fit better then Shitstep.


Eh I completely disagree. I thought the music fit the tone of the trailer very, very well and works to complement the action presented in the game play. For a preview, the music is fine, but if you are saying that within the game the music has no place I would agree.

In general though, I've found the musical tastes of tabletop players to fit solely in one category... metal, and everything else is glossed over or put down. I cite our own music discussion sub forum as proof. Not to say that just because someone enjoys metal that they dislike other genres of music. Just noting a common trend here in which other forms of music seem to be under appreciated.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well this game cant be worse then dawn of war 2 no mater how much they screw up.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Eh I completely disagree. I thought the music fit the tone of the trailer very, very well and works to complement the action presented in the game play. For a preview, the music is fine, but if you are saying that within the game the music has no place I would agree.
> 
> In general though, I've found the musical tastes of tabletop players to fit solely in one category... metal, and everything else is glossed over or put down. I cite our own music discussion sub forum as proof. Not to say that just because someone enjoys metal that they dislike other genres of music. Just noting a common trend here in which other forms of music seem to be under appreciated.


well I am of coarse refering more to the game style as a whole.

the Animations in the trailer to the video fit because they made it that way. But to put that style of music, with the 'steampunk' style of warmachine, is like trying to put on the heaviest Black metal concert, but then playing rap or emo music. no matter how much you dress it up, it just does not work


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Eh I completely disagree. I thought the music fit the tone of the trailer very, very well and works to complement the action presented in the game play. For a preview, the music is fine, but if you are saying that within the game the music has no place I would agree.
> 
> In general though, I've found the musical tastes of tabletop players to fit solely in one category... metal, and everything else is glossed over or put down. I cite our own music discussion sub forum as proof. Not to say that just because someone enjoys metal that they dislike other genres of music. Just noting a common trend here in which other forms of music seem to be under appreciated.


Frankly, from what I've seen, 'metal' is a bit of a loose moniker for the things I've seen in the Music discussion.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Metal?

...

I could swear most of the tabletop players in this city believe in Rock instead...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks good to me. Get a decent storyline in there and some character development and I can see a pretty awesome rpg.


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

I think a lot of people here like to hate on games workshop affiliated things, and give maybe a little un-deserved praise to a competitor...this looked extremely meh, especially compared to space marine


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The music was probably just borrowed for this vid, it looked like one of the thousands of gameplay vids you can see on YouTube that don't use the game's own music. 

Considering that they used Cygnar as their chosen point of view its possible that the campaign will be Cygnar only, with the usual "blue is good, everyone else is bad" crap, which is a bad sign I think. Sure they had to use someone but... I don't want another DoW2 with a generic-faction opening. And its not just that game, most of the games that open with a generic faction tend to screw up. Then you look at the games that had a number of playable factions right from the start, sometimes all of them: theres Dune 2 from the beginning of time, Warcraft 3/Heroes 5 from not-so-long-ago... and so on. One-faction opening = bad idea. Especially if they're blue.


The game being real-time makes implementing the original Warmachine rules not only too hard to try but also pointless because: 
1, if you make Khador slower, Cryx faster etc. then the faster will always kite the slower to death due to the lack of a board that has limited space to make kiting as effective as in a real-time computer game.
2, if everyone has the same speed then Khador will just steamroll everyone...

... unless they can come up with something new AND balanced if they want a non-cooperative multiplayer (cooperative could be interesting: you're Vlad, Bob is a Berzerker and I'm a Spriggan... fun times :grin: ). I wish the developers the best, good new ideas are always welcome. Emphasis on the good.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> The game being real-time makes implementing the original Warmachine rules not only too hard to try but also pointless because:
> 1, if you make Khador slower, Cryx faster etc. then the faster will always kite the slower to death due to the lack of a board that has limited space to make kiting as effective as in a real-time computer game.
> 2, if everyone has the same speed then Khador will just steamroll everyone...


things like that would have been ironed out shortly after the original breif got the go ahead. 
gameplay is almost always the first thing you need to sort out.

if they go make x faster and y slower then they will balance it with x being weaker in stregnth than y.

so far it looks ace, tho i doubt this game is even out of alpha testing yet. 

also, ofcourse this wont be/look as good as space marine, since space marine will probably have a budget of 2 or even 3 times that of this warmachine game.

my only wish for this game is that hordes is atleast in the game somehow.


this studio seems to have their head screwed on the right way, this game is going to be good.


----------

